# TSX Venture calendar/list of upcoming IPOs?



## depassp (Mar 22, 2020)

Is there a combined calendar/list of upcoming IPOs on TSX Venture?

My research has found the following, which get close but have some problems: New Company Listings - Only for TSX, not Venture

IPO Calendar and News - Investing.com has a filter for "Canada" which includes TSXV but it appears to be incomplete. For example, SLS (Solaris Resources) began trading on TSXV on July 13, 2020 but it does not appear in the list.

I've made money by investing in the SLS IPO which was tipped to me from a friend. I'm trying to reverse-engineer how I could have discovered it on my own.


----------



## Kattedjiron (Nov 30, 2020)

To be honest, I have never seen such calendars. I think it would be very convenient if there was something like this. Thus, it would be possible to save a huge amount of time, as well as optimize the earning process. I often try to improve what I do, including the time I spend, both on investments (my extra earnings) and on my main job. I used to have a huge amount of papers on my desk, as well as files on my PC, but now I was able to replace all this with a plugin that I found on the site WordPress Booking Calendar & Appointment Booking Plugin – BookIt – StylemixThemes. It would be cool if someone created a similar calendar.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I have this, but it's only the past IPOs, not the upcoming.



Baystreet.ca - New Listings - TSX-V


----------

